# fiat ducato on veg oil



## paganplasma (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,We have a yr2000 fiat ducato 2.8idTD engine No 2851488 motor 8140.43   model ducato maxi td mwb base unit for our bessacarr E745 2bth 3.8 ton motor home ,is it possible to run on ?% of veg/diesel fuel , and does it have a E C U ,the throttle cable goes to the pump and 2 separate wires go to the pump ,i think it is pre common rail ,regards dave.


----------



## maingate (Jul 7, 2012)

Is it Deja Vous?

I am sure you asked the same question and I answered it. :juggle:


----------



## bobowas007 (Jul 7, 2012)

paganplasma said:


> Hi,We have a yr2000 fiat ducato 2.8idTD engine No 2851488 motor 8140.43   model ducato maxi td mwb base unit for our bessacarr E745 2bth 3.8 ton motor home ,is it possible to run on ?% of veg/diesel fuel , and does it have a E C U ,the throttle cable goes to the pump and 2 separate wires go to the pump ,i think it is pre common rail ,regards dave.



I have 2007 peugeot common rail.
I have run 20% veg oil with no problums


----------



## al n sal (Jul 7, 2012)

is it still worth while running on veg, with the cost of oil and the changing if filters etc.....asking as i've never used it


----------



## paganplasma (Jul 8, 2012)

*veg oil*

:sleep-040:





maingate said:


> Is it Deja Vous?
> 
> I am sure you asked the same question and I answered it. :juggle:



Hi,You might have done but i think i have lost it (I<T not my strong point) would you happen to know if our engine can be tuned for more pulling power i dont need top end as we only do 60mls per hr ,but we tow ,regards dave.


----------



## maingate (Jul 8, 2012)

Your best bet would be to google it. Try something like 'running van on biodiesel'. There are a lot of websites and some of them give details of individual engines that are and are not suitable. Anything 'common rail diesel' is not suitable. As for a lot of the others, it depends which make of injection pump is fitted.

The 8140.43 model I believe is common rail, probably the first of them. If so, the very high injection pressure makes them unsuitable for veggie (or even a mix of diesel and veggie). remember that some engines can run on pure vegetable oil, some can run on a mix and others should only run on diesel.

The diesel you buy at the pumps has a small percentage of biodiesel added (about up to 7%, I think). It was not done in a garden shed though.


----------



## FM02MZO (Jul 9, 2012)

Put your question on the following forum: Ducato - The FIAT Forum


----------



## cooljules (Jul 9, 2012)

take a look here. i run my VW LT35 96 on it, mix in a bit of petrol in the winter and its fine.             vegetableoildiesel.co.uk - Powered by XMB


----------



## lebesset (Jul 9, 2012)

the 8140.43 id td is the same engine as the 8140.43S except that the S has a common rail and the idtd has a normal injector pump

as they are direct injection engines I personally wouldn't run on veggie as there is no element of preheating as in the indirect engines , and the valves/pistons tend to get gummed up

no sensible way to get more oomph out of the idtd engine

the VW LT35 has an indirect engine and is fine on veggie , don't try an old landie with a CAV pump though , seems the seals fail


----------



## Harmergeddon (Jul 9, 2012)

paganplasma said:


> Hi,We have a yr2000 fiat ducato 2.8idTD engine No 2851488 motor 8140.43   model ducato maxi td mwb base unit for our bessacarr E745 2bth 3.8 ton motor home ,is it possible to run on ?% of veg/diesel fuel , and does it have a E C U ,the throttle cable goes to the pump and 2 separate wires go to the pump ,i think it is pre common rail ,regards dave.



Doing a very quick bit of looking i think your vehicle would be a suitable van for a twin tank conversion kit. Personally i wouldn't bother running a blend in your diesel tank though. The benefits in cost just are not worth the risks involved through ring gumming and potential engine seizure. If your going to do it then do your research and don't just rely on good olde internet hearsay. Go the whole hog if i was you, twin tank, collect and filter wvo then the savings far out weigh the risks. Just running say a 20% blend gains you very little.


----------



## Harmergeddon (Jul 9, 2012)

bobowas007 said:


> I have 2007 peugeot common rail.
> I have run 20% veg oil with no problums



Brave man.


----------



## maingate (Jul 9, 2012)

Harmergeddon said:


> Brave man.



I agree.

I have been told that the latest Fiat engines (and presumably Peugeot/Citroen) cannot use alternative fuels. However, I was talking to an owner of a big Frankia with the 3 litre Fiat engine and he has run it from new on commercially produced biofuel.

I don't think I would risk it if I had just forked out around £80,000 on a van. :idea:


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello
I put Bio Diesel in my 2.3  130 multijet by mistake near the Brenner Pass. By the time I got to Cortina in the Dolomites it would not run. I won't be making that mistake again.

Blue Skies


----------



## Harmergeddon (Jul 11, 2012)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Hello
> I put Bio Diesel in my 2.3  130 multijet by mistake near the Brenner Pass. By the time I got to Cortina in the Dolomites it would not run. I won't be making that mistake again.
> 
> Blue Skies



When you first put bio diesel into a vehicle the chemicals used in producing the bio diesel will break down the plastic/rubbery lining inside most fuel tanks. This causes the fuel filter to block up usual within 50 miles of filing your tank. So this might have been your issue.


----------

